# Decaffeinated Coffee Beans



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

I'm trying to get some sort of consistency with my grinder and espresso machine. I thought I would have a go at this over the weekend by picking up some cheap beans from the supermarket or starbucks costa etc. I was after decaf ones so that my head didn't explode. BUT i have to say that TESCO only had Taylors which was pre-ground and their own which was also pre-ground and Starbucks did have a dark roast decaf that actually looked alright but the queue was massive and after 5 minutes waiting I gave up.

Ideally I am after 3 or 4 bags so around 1kg - Any ideas where to get good decaf from anyone?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Anywhere other than where you've been looking

( rave, has bean etc)


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

I must say that I was only in those places because it was a last minute thing. I wanted to try and sort this weekend. I won't be able to do that now - so open to any ideas possible.

I've looked on Has Bean but don't they only do one decaf blend, likewise with Rave.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The price of decent decaff is not much higher than the price of supermarket crap.

But if you only playing around, whats wrong with a blend from rave/hasbean etc....


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

with the postage etc it ends up being more - but that's not the fault of the coffee company.

I was after something a bit different, the Rave and Has Bean ones seem to be a bit ordinary. Someone might tell me otherwise.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What sort of extraordinary qualities do you want?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

You know what I mean you scoundrel you - good drinking coffee that's decaf. Surely people have a preference as opposed to just ordering the 1 option from the two mentioned above?

Do you know if the 3 on Union Roasted are any good, or not?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> You know what I mean you scoundrel you - good drinking coffee that's decaf. Surely people have a preference as opposed to just ordering the 1 option from the two mentioned above?
> 
> Do you know if the 3 on Union Roasted are any good, or not?


Where are you based? is there no roastery local to you?


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

HasBean have a range. This single origin Colombian is fantastic

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/colombia-el-meridiano-rioblanco-colombian-sc-decaffeinated

It is processed using a different method from usual, and scored higher than the caffeinated version on the cupping table. I send this link to anyone who makes the blanket statement that decaf coffees always taste bad. http://www.hasblog.co.uk/imparting-taste-and-decaf-process

They also have this http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/guatemala-el-bosque-amatitlan-washed-co2-decaf

And the blend you found as well.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

Thank you so much! No idea why I couldn't find that Colombian myself. Will have to be getting myself 4 bags of that i think.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

Shortly after ordering my has bean decaf i went to ASDA where i found decaf Nicaraguan with numerous taste awards (ASDAs Finest) It was £2.50 for 227 and roasted one month ago. Not perfect i agree - but for the money it's a beauty RECOMMENDED!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 7359


13 characters


----------



## sambinstead (Jan 20, 2013)

£2.50 for 227g...? That does not sound healthy.

Stick to the Has Bean and roasters of that caliber. The extra money you're spending is worth the satisfaction of supporting sustainable and quality driven methods.

For what its worth we use Square Miles decaf in our shop and its absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Check out the decaf offered by James Gourmet. Some of the best decaf I have ever tasted - you would be hard pressed to tell the difference


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Coffee compass decaff is brilliant.


----------



## Buckley (May 15, 2014)

Never tried them (being in the States and all that) but Londinium Roasters's decaf has a wildly fierce reputation for quality among those who have partaken and lived to blog about it.

B


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Agreed londinium decaff is also very good but i think they've temporarily ceased roasting while they move?


----------

